# Goku vs Anyone else ever



## Hossaim (Oct 7, 2012)

*Goku vs Other Manga characters*

Goku takes on everyone else from manga history in 1v1 fight. 

Who defeats him?


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Oct 7, 2012)

In reality though?


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 7, 2012)

Banned Superman due to banned theads rule.

Anyone else?


----------



## KiteSora (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Orochimaru800 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Banned Superman due to banned theads rule.
> 
> Anyone else?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 7, 2012)

In b4 the lock.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 7, 2012)

Just for the sake of getting beaten by a guy with no pants...

Vanilla Ice erases him.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 7, 2012)

Exactly who is the strongest person Goku can beat?


----------



## KiteSora (Oct 7, 2012)

This would be better if OP went into why Goku is "most ridiculously overpowered character ever". The wanking would be off the charts.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 7, 2012)

Joke battledome is over there.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't know what you're talking about KiteSora, Goku is omnipotent I read it on MvC


----------



## KiteSora (Oct 7, 2012)

So Gohan, Gotenks, etc.>>>>>>>>>omnipotence? Seems legit.


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2012)

> Can anyone defeat to most ridiculously overpowered character ever?



Goku is far from being the most overpowered character...

For example, Goku is an ant compared to Super Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann when it comes to power.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 7, 2012)

And there's, well this


----------



## KiteSora (Oct 7, 2012)

Quick someone, make gold!


----------



## Sablés (Oct 7, 2012)

I think Goku could beat Saga.


----------



## Sabotage (Oct 7, 2012)

PhantomLurker said:


> I think Goku could beat Saga.



No. No he couldn't.


----------



## KiteSora (Oct 7, 2012)

Since no one said anything I guess I will...........



Hossaim said:


> Any Gods (Rikudo Sennin)



HAHAHAHAHA.....No


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 7, 2012)

roguezan said:


> No. No he couldn't.



What are you talking about, Spirit Bomb destroyed evil in the Universe so thus, through convoluted means, it is Universal!


----------



## Sablés (Oct 7, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> What are you talking about, Spirit Bomb destroyed evil in the Universe so thus, through convoluted means, it is Universal!



Inorite.


----------



## Huntring (Oct 7, 2012)

Goku could beat dupe-kun.


----------



## KiteSora (Oct 7, 2012)

Huntring said:


> Goku could beat dupe-kun.



But he can take 11 whole tons!


----------



## Huntring (Oct 7, 2012)

KiteSora said:


> But he can take 11 whole tons!



Dupe-kun said that he would lose to Goku because he's only a normal human.

G-canon right there.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 7, 2012)

This thread


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 7, 2012)

Stop posting. 

Luke Skywalker solos.


----------



## Lord of Rage (Oct 7, 2012)

Itachi Uchiha


----------



## KiteSora (Oct 7, 2012)

Chi-chi. I'm serious.


----------



## Solar (Oct 7, 2012)

A lot of Goku downplaying going on in this thread.


----------



## JayDox (Oct 7, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Goku takes on everyone else from fiction history in a 1v1 fight.
> 
> *Can anyone defeat to most ridiculously overpowered character ever?*
> 
> ...



You must be new here ck


----------



## Plague (Oct 7, 2012)

lol, I use to think Goku was the strongest fictional character ever til I read more about comic book heroes.


----------



## KiteSora (Oct 7, 2012)

Even as a little kid that grew up with DB I never thought Goku was the strongest anything in anything. Then again I was already aware of stuff like Pre-crisis Supes and I was a TF fan as well so.........


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## KiteSora (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Komoyaru (Oct 7, 2012)

Goku VS Every single anime fighter, from villains to good guys from all animes + DBZ enemies.


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 7, 2012)

Komoyaru said:


> Goku VS Every single anime fighter, from villains to good guys from all animes + DBZ enemies.



and other fiction.

But it's only one at a time. 

Imo I'm suprised to know there are this many other characters that could probably destroy the universe.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, all it would take is enough hax, or a Planetbuster.
Vanilla Ice is weaker than Goku but in a fight his hax will allow him to win (if CIS is off) simply due to the nature of the ability.

Goku's just not all he's cracked up to be.


----------



## KiteSora (Oct 7, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> and other fiction.
> 
> But it's only one at a time.
> 
> Imo I'm suprised to know there are this many other characters that could probably destroy the universe.



Universe busting? Things can get higher then that.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 7, 2012)

Just remembered Goku isn't even the strongest in his own verse.


----------



## Plague (Oct 7, 2012)

Come on guys, be nice. The OP is obviously new here.


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 7, 2012)

KiteSora said:


> Universe busting? Things can get higher then that.



Like what....


----------



## KiteSora (Oct 7, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Like what....



Exactly like what you'd think aka destroying multiple of them.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 7, 2012)

Multiverse busting and Megaverse busting. You hardly ever see it outside of Marvel comics though.


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 7, 2012)

MrChubz said:


> Multiverse busting and Megaverse busting. You hardly ever see it outside of Marvel comics though.



Yeah, I don't read much comics so this is pretty much the first iv heard of this.


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 7, 2012)

To answer the OP



Can't believe how you guys neglected to mention him


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Crimson King (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh look, another noob



Also, Hyper Kabuto hands Goku his ass on a platter


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 7, 2012)

Chou Gohan...


----------



## Bullbob (Oct 7, 2012)

So many posts, so little experience in the OBD. That's why lurking is good for you. i mean I lurked for more than a year and I still sometimes say uninformed things loll. Noobs get eaten alive here.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Oct 7, 2012)

Hmm......let's see...ZeedMillenniumon, Dialga, Primal Dialga possibly, my fist, the lock button, Magikrap, what else?


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 7, 2012)

TheBlackDragonz said:


> Hmm......let's see...ZeedMillenniumon, Dialga, Primal Dialga possibly, my fist, the lock button, Magikrap, what else?



I'm still trying to figure out why this thread was made when Goku isn't even the strongest in his own series.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 7, 2012)

Goku isn't even the strongest in his verse. Gohan wrecks his shit.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Oct 7, 2012)

That's the fun part. Venting frustration about rages from MvC.


----------



## KiteSora (Oct 7, 2012)

Fun Fact: If Goku hypothetically snapped and deiced he was going to kill everything, he wouldn't even make it to his front door.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 7, 2012)

KiteSora said:


> Fun Fact: If Goku hypothetically snapped and deiced he was going to kill everything, he wouldn't even make it to his front door.



Yeah, Chi Chi would nag him to death.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the eponymous characters of Cardcaptor Sakura and Sailor Moon can beat him.


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 7, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> I'm pretty sure the eponymous characters of *Cardcaptor Sakura* and Sailor Moon can beat him.



.....................What.

You know what. Don't answer that.

This is a terrible thread and I don't even care enough to mock the OP. OBD 2012.

Back to watching the Yankee game.


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 7, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> .....................What.
> 
> You know what. Don't answer that.
> 
> ...



IIRC, Sailor Moon is FTL and Sakura erases him.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 7, 2012)

Hmm... let's see.

Final Form Lilith dissolves Goku into a pool of primordial soup.
Mystic Gohan solos Goku. 
Vinyl Scratch blows Goku away with her Bass Cannon.
Doctor Who prevents Goku from being born.
Not a character, but the Eclipse Door in Fairy Tale sucks away all of Goku's power.
B1 and B2 from Bananas in Pajamas defeat Goku with kindness.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 7, 2012)

God Emperor Of Man, Ascended Horus, Franklin Richards, etc


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 7, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> IIRC, Sailor Moon is FTL and Sakura erases him.



Sailor Moon isn't in question. She'll solo the verse.

Sakura isn't doing anything.

God I can't believe I'm typing this.


----------



## Luna (Oct 7, 2012)

Please mods, do everyone a favor and lock this horrible thread immediately.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 7, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> IIRC, Sailor Moon is FTL and *Sakura erases him.*



Sakura gets bitch slapped before she can do anything.



Rainbow Dash said:


> Not a character, but the Eclipse Door in *Fairy Tale* sucks away all of Goku's power.



FT dies because its bad, Goku solos Fail Tale.



Kazudriel said:


> Please mods, do everyone a favor and lock this horrible thread immediately.


^This


----------



## Plague (Oct 7, 2012)

I do think the Mods and Moddesses enjoy watching the bloodbath from time to time lol, thats why it takes them forever to lock less than okay threads. Heh heh heh.


----------



## Amae (Oct 7, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Sailor Moon isn't in question. She'll solo the verse.
> 
> Sakura isn't doing anything.
> 
> God I can't believe I'm typing this.


Sakura > Clow, a character who's apparently multiversal. That's how strong her defenses would be, anyway.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Oct 7, 2012)

Palkia vs Goku, anyone? Also, The White Void solos?


----------



## Luna (Oct 7, 2012)

TheBlackDragonz said:


> Palkia vs Goku, anyone? Also, The White Void solos?



Palkia rapes Goku very badly. Pretty sure WV does as well, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sentry kills Goku.
SCP 239 wishes Goku away.


----------



## Yammy fan (Oct 7, 2012)

Squirrel girl wins!


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Oct 7, 2012)

Kazudriel said:


> Palkia rapes Goku very badly. Pretty sure WV does as well, but I could be wrong.



You do know who I mean, right?


----------



## Luna (Oct 7, 2012)

There are way too many verses to count that could actually beat Goku. It's rather sad, actually. At least to me, it is. Other people may not feel the same way.


----------



## Luna (Oct 7, 2012)

TheBlackDragonz said:


> You do know who I mean, right?



About WV? I figured you were talking about a Marvel character. My apologies if I was incorrect.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Oct 7, 2012)

Kazudriel said:


> About WV? I figured you were talking about a Marvel character. My apologies if I was incorrect.



Nope

I meant Hakumen.


----------



## Luna (Oct 7, 2012)

TheBlackDragonz said:


> Nope
> 
> I meant Hakumen.



Oh, okay then. My mistake.


----------



## Solar (Oct 7, 2012)

Expelsword said:


> Sakura erases him.



She gets her head punched off before she can react.


----------



## JayDox (Oct 7, 2012)

TheBlackDragonz said:


> You do know who I mean, right?




He who with sword in hand shall reap the sins of this world and cleanse them in the fires of destruction? :33


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Oct 7, 2012)

JayDox said:


> He who with sword in hand shall reap the sins of this world and cleanse them in the fires of destruction? :33



Indeed. The end has come.


----------



## The Prodigy (Oct 7, 2012)

stomps Goku into mudhole


----------



## Fujita (Oct 7, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Not a character, but the Eclipse Door in Fairy Tale sucks away all of Goku's power.



Aaaaaand a no limits fallacy on the amount of energy the Eclipse Gate can absorb.


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 7, 2012)

*looks at rep*

Never posting in this sub forum again.

I had no idea there were people in marvel comics so powerfull.


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 7, 2012)

Good riddance.


----------



## Huntring (Oct 7, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> *looks at rep*
> 
> Never posting in this sub forum again.



And another one bites the dust.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 7, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> stomps Goku into mudhole



Actually he doesnt


----------



## Sablés (Oct 7, 2012)

CardCaptor Sakura is stronger than Goku. 

Yeah I'm done here.


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 7, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> *looks at rep*
> 
> Never posting in this sub forum again.
> 
> *I had no idea there were people in marvel comics so powerfull.*



You should really lurk more, its common knowledge that character for character Marvel and DC tend to have more powerful characters than most manga/anime.


----------



## The Prodigy (Oct 7, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> Actually he doesnt



OP said anyone


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 7, 2012)

Prodigy94 said:


> OP said anyone


He is made of 2 ssj4s, a feat for ssj4 is to shoot your most powerful kamehameha at the planet and only make a crater.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 7, 2012)

GT is shit.






How strong is Gogeta via powerscaling?


----------



## The Prodigy (Oct 7, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> He is made of 2 ssj4s, a feat for ssj4 is to shoot your most powerful kamehameha at the planet and only make a crater.



don't forget ssj4 Goku was amazed that Synn could blow up a city in one blast. Now where have we seen that before *cough* Nappa *cough* 

That's dbgt for ya....


----------



## Saitomaru (Oct 7, 2012)

Movie Goku kills Canon Goku


----------



## pussyking (Oct 8, 2012)

Goku couldn't beat this stand. 



Theres also a baby stand who makes things smaller the closer it gets to him making them unable to ever reach him.


----------



## The Prodigy (Oct 8, 2012)

PhantomLurker said:


> GT is shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who knows lol Frieza was over a million in his second trans, IIRC. 

whatever that would be is terrifying


----------



## KiteSora (Oct 8, 2012)

Horrible idea: Naruto gets a "GT"


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Oct 8, 2012)

.Millenniummon 
.Moon=Millenniummon
.Zeed Millenniummon
.Death-X-mon
.Omegamon X
.Alphamon
.Alphamon Ouryuuken
.Victory Greymon
.Z'd Garurumon
.NEO
.Yggrasil
.Norn
.Homeostasis
.Lucemon Fallen Mode
.Lucemon Satan Mode
.Susanoomon
.Darkness Bagramon
.Shoutmon X7 Superior Mode
.Quartzmon
.Arresterdramon Superior Mode + Brave Snatcher
.Chronomon Holy Mode
.Chronomon Destroy Mode
.Ultimate Chaosmon
.Gran Dracmon
.Ogudomon
.Huanglongmon
.ENIAC
.ABC
.Agumon Burst Mode
.Gaiamon


----------



## kokodeshide (Oct 8, 2012)

What if you included the statements/timeline from dragon ball online made by toriyama. The thing about his and vegetas last fight blowing up stars and such?


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 8, 2012)

Amae said:


> Sakura > Clow, a character who's apparently multiversal. That's how strong her defenses would be, anyway.



I'm pretty sure that's because Clow _gave her_ a lot of his power.

Her cards activate automatically for her and the Shield Card is crazy tough, it can withstand the other Clow Cards. Erase is... well...


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 8, 2012)

kokodeshide said:


> What if you included the statements/timeline from dragon ball online made by toriyama. The thing about his and vegetas last fight blowing up stars and such?



Someone disproved it somehow, don't remember the exact mechanisms though. 
Though I guess this post is useless without that info.

Still wouldn't put DBZ above Asura's Wrath or any other verse on the next tier above DBZ.

Come to think of it, there aren't many verses I can think of in between DBZ and the large Saint Seiya gap...


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 8, 2012)

PhantomLurker said:


> GT is shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he would be like vegetto x like 42 (guessing on the ssj4 multiplier) actually he would be alot stronger considering base lolgtbasegoku>ssj3 boo saga goku



Saitomaru said:


> Movie Goku kills Canon Goku


movie goku solos the canon verse, even vegetto and boohan get fodderized.


----------



## cnorwood (Oct 8, 2012)

kokodeshide said:


> What if you included the statements/timeline from dragon ball online made by toriyama. The thing about his and vegetas last fight blowing up stars and such?



it said 1 star, and it didnt exactly say they blew it up, though i doubt they would include it if they didnt.


----------



## KiteSora (Oct 8, 2012)

kokodeshide said:


> What if you included the statements/timeline from dragon ball online made by toriyama. The thing about his and vegetas last fight blowing up stars and such?



It's not usable till we know more. Heck, the line it self says more or less "Could this be from Goku and Vegeta's battle?" or something like that with out going it to detail. All we know is the two of them went into space and never came back.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 8, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> he would be like vegetto x like 42 (guessing on the ssj4 multiplier) actually he would be alot stronger considering base lolgtbasegoku>ssj3 boo saga goku


GT is dumb, but yeah, that's pretty much the case


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 8, 2012)

Any gold saint slaughters him. Same for Asura and Chakravartin. A crapload of marvel and DC characters too. And a bunch of JJBA stands, the most dangerous being Gold Experience Requiem.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 8, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> he would be like vegetto x like 42 (guessing on the ssj4 multiplier) actually he would be alot stronger considering base lolgtbasegoku>ssj3 boo saga goku
> 
> 
> movie goku solos the canon verse, even vegetto and boohan get fodderized.


Once Goku loses the shirt, he gain immortality.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 8, 2012)

We stil listing just pictures of people who can beat Goku?

*Spoiler*: __ 











All of them. Effortlessly could beat Goku...


----------



## Expelsword (Oct 8, 2012)

Maybe GS Hao Asakura, if you count his Supernova as legit, but I forget how Yoh and co. could possibly have managed to survive that...


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 8, 2012)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> Any gold saint slaughters him. Same for Asura and Chakravartin. A crapload of marvel and DC characters too. And a bunch of JJBA stands, the most dangerous being Gold Experience Requiem.



What I find oddest is some of the random ones could do it...or well, not TOP tier Stands. The Hand for example, if CIS is off.

Tusk Act 4 probably could too, broken as that Stand is.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Oct 8, 2012)

OtherGalaxy said:


> What I find oddest is some of the random ones could do it...or well, not TOP tier Stands. The Hand for example, if CIS is off.
> 
> Tusk Act 4 probably could too, broken as that Stand is.



With CIS off Metallica could take away all the iron in his blood, killing him, or create a blade inside his brain. Or either The World or Star Platinum could phase through him during time stop and crush his heart. Or Anubis could use his dimension cutting and chop his head off. That's with CIS off/bloodlust though.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh yeah, I'd forgotten Saiyans' insides are incredibly vulnerable. Especially the heart 

Anubis also (given feats right before it died) has both the speed and reactions to do in Goku. I mean, if you take into account everything, it had freaking Polnareff moving at a quick enough soeed to fight Star Platinum at one point. Not his Stand...


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 8, 2012)

Changed the Op you bullies.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Oct 8, 2012)

Z vaporizes Goku.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Manga Palkia atomizes with spatial distortion!


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 8, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Changed the Op you bullies.



Still ain't touching JoJo. And JoJo isn't even the toughest verse out there...
Cream, Tusk Act 4 (iffy on the speed but the attack is basically an OHK), The Hand, Silver Chariot Requiem (can reflect a being's spirit so Goku will effectively be attacking himself, and it heals), possibly C-Moon, WhiteSnake with Prep, Notorious B.I.G. Stairway to Made in Heaven, and of course Gold Experience Requiem.

And...that's just one series.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Oct 8, 2012)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Manga Palkia atomizes with spatial distortion!



This here.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 8, 2012)

Goku throws an omniversal party.


----------



## TheBlackDragonz (Oct 8, 2012)

Cool a party! Can Palkia come?


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 8, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> *looks at rep*
> 
> Never posting in this sub forum again.
> 
> I had no idea there were people in marvel comics so powerfull.


----------



## KiteSora (Oct 8, 2012)

This thread is.......interesting?.........


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 8, 2012)

Compared to all manga, Goku is mid tier at best.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 8, 2012)

HEY CK. Kamen Rider sucks.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 8, 2012)

TheBlackDragonz said:


> Cool a party! Can Palkia come?



It's omniversal my brother. Everyone is invited.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 8, 2012)

Keollyn said:


> It's omniversal my brother. Everyone is invited.



except for the terrible people

they know who they are


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 8, 2012)

Except for TOAA, he has a habit of spiking the drinks.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 8, 2012)

PhantomLurker said:


> HEY CK. Kamen Rider sucks.


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 8, 2012)

Also, if you want to revenge neg, try actually having some rep first


----------



## KiteSora (Oct 8, 2012)

20 + pages anyone?


----------



## Sablés (Oct 8, 2012)

Shit, you're an 06'er.


----------



## KiteSora (Oct 8, 2012)

Bow to the king!


----------



## Crimson King (Oct 8, 2012)

PhantomLurker said:


> Shit, you're an 06'er.



Back in my days, the OBD was actually good[/oldman]


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 8, 2012)

You are an Old Man. Along with a few others.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 8, 2012)

All those Kamen Rider pictures. It doesn't matter what we say, there is a response. Does it ever end?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 8, 2012)

Since it got buried, I resubmit my people who could kill Goku without trying

*Spoiler*: __ 












All


----------



## Bringer (Oct 8, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Changed the Op you bullies.



Sailor Moon solos the DBZ verse from what I hear.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Oct 8, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> Since it got buried, I resubmit my people who could kill Goku without trying
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



One of these things is not like the others... one of these things just doesn't belong...


----------



## Sablés (Oct 8, 2012)

Lord Barragan solos all. :LMFAO


----------



## KiteSora (Oct 8, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> One of these things is not like the others... one of these things just doesn't belong...



It's totally the Flash, right?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, how is he there? Heh.


----------

